# Weirdness



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2012)

Got some odd things just started occurring:

1) new icons- some of which are invisible- in the control panels when I post.

2) some kind of anime dude shows up as my avatar

3) when I try to enter the General RPG Forum, my view is of a white screen with a tiny (smaller than a pinky nail) grey & white box in the upper left hand corner of my screen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, and my "Edit" button has been replaced by a "".


----------



## Morrus (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't see any of those issues.  It might be worth trying a quick virus scan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2012)

Another correction- the anime dude is not my avatar, he's above my name.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2012)

Morrus said:


> I can't see any of those issues.  It might be worth trying a quick virus scan.




I'm seeing this on in iPad2.  AFAIK, neither virus protection nor viruses exist for iOS devices.

Hmm...my "Edit" button is back...and the Anime dude disappeared.

The other issues continue, though.  Ehhh, going to get some shut eye.  Maybe the Internet gremlins will have ceased playing with me in a few hours.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Sep 18, 2012)

I am having no problems.


----------



## john112364 (Sep 18, 2012)

My iPad2 does that sort of stuff as well. I usually chalk it up to a communication glitch between my iPad and the web site. I find if you clear your history and cookies it resets to normal. Some times it's quite amusing like the time when Morrus' avatar replaced all the report bad post symbols. I thought big brother is watching. Lol.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2012)

Good to know!

And yes, the Internet Gremlins have relented!

Except the one who doesn't want me to view the General RPG Forum.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought it was another Intoxicated while Posting issue


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2012)

Nah...not this time!

Cleared my cookies, and I can now SEE the General RPG forum...but I have little ENWorld D20 globes with green checkmarks sprinkled in places they don't belong...


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 19, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nah...not this time!
> 
> Cleared my cookies, and I can now SEE the General RPG forum...but I have little ENWorld D20 globes with green checkmarks sprinkled in places they don't belong...



All you're doing is proving the theory - you've got too many experience points, and as with all editions this game breaks down at higher levels. 

Lanefan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 19, 2012)

And now the gremlins have ceased to be entertained by me...everything is normal again.


....too normal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Lanefan's explanation.
scott "cookies are good" dewar


----------

